# DOD planning to let illegal immigrants enlist



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DOD planning to let illegal immigrants enlist | Fox News

This is extremely troubling in the most egregious way.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

What a great idea! Maybe we'll have some more Nidal Hassan's amongst the ranks. Elections do indeed have consequences! The Balkanization of the United States of America must be stopped.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, in truth it's not a flood of them. There will be very limited opportunities for those who join up without documentation and are unable to pass a security clearance check anyway, so are we just looking at line cannon-fodder? It states: "the program offers a range of benefits to applicants -- who until now were largely *legal* noncitizen residents....(emphasis added)". So don't panic at thoughts of a sweeping flood of recruits. There's even a cap on the number. And there has to be open slots available first.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, think about it for a second. What better way for a rogue government that wants to control the people to build an army that will do its bidding than to release red-blooded Americans (who wouldn't take up arms against their brothers) and replace them with robots that owe everything they have to it?

No no nooooooooo, that's insane, somebody says...

Oh really? 

Heard of Hitler? Saddam Hussein? Stalin? Lincoln? Countless other dictators throughout history?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, think about it for a second. What better way for a rogue government that wants to control the people to build an army that will do its bidding than to release red-blooded Americans (who wouldn't take up arms against their brothers) and replace them with robots that owe everything they have to it?
> 
> No no nooooooooo, that's insane, somebody says...
> 
> ...


Well, they had better have started early, as it says

"The Defense Department now wants to let in some illegal immigrants who enjoyed a reprieve under a 2012 Obama administration policy. That policy applied to those who came to the country before they were 16 years old and spares them from deportation. "

That would mean that only those who were reprieved in 2012 are eligible. Unless Fox News is mis-reporting something......


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well we all know the news media can be void of facts, or at least all of them, but what is important here is precedence. Fill the military with people who owe the governing body more than it owes the society in which it belongs.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It only took one Major Nidal Hassan. How many more foreigners in our military do we need? Especially when they come from families that came into this country illegally and have no allegiance to the United States other than what they can take from us. Are their offspring any different? I'll say it again the Balkanization of America will be the worst thing that could happen to the United States and will be the end of life here as we know it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I prefer to be less paranoid than that ^^^


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Kill'em all!!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Kill'em all!!!


Your meds are in the kitchen cabinet right over the blender...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I still say that we should just over-run Mexico, clear it out, make some changes here and there, and then claim it as our own. 

I'm still looking for some vacation property on the cheap.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I still say that we should just over-run Mexico, clear it out, make some changes here and there, and then claim it as our own.
> 
> I'm still looking for some vacation property on the cheap.


By the time that's over, your taxes will have doubled the price of land down there....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> By the time that's over, your taxes will have doubled the price of land down there....


Taxes, taxes.......who needs stinkin taxes?

If you acknowledge taxes, chances are good, you'll have to pay um.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Let the illegal immigrants fight.
Very good idea. They could earn the loyalty , trust, and THEIR CITIZENSHIP by defending the USA. I'm ok with that
The backlash of Americans dying would be less.
:smt1099:smt028


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Your meds are in the kitchen cabinet right over the blender...


I ate a Snicker...I'm not myself when hunger hits.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> Let the illegal immigrants fight.
> Very good idea. They could earn the loyalty , trust, and THEIR CITIZENSHIP by defending the USA. I'm ok with that
> The backlash of Americans dying would be less.
> :smt1099:smt028


Only the only loyalty the would seek to earn is that from a thankless government which employs it to disarm the citizens.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I still say that we should just over-run Mexico, clear it out, make some changes here and there, and then claim it as our own.
> 
> I'm still looking for some vacation property on the cheap.


 Yes indeed Paratrooper! Mexico would be a wonderful place to live, except there are way too many Mexicans living there.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> Only the only loyalty the would seek to earn is that from a thankless government which employs it to disarm the citizens.


That's a different topic "disarming the citizens". 
All government bs aside. The threat is still there, whether your armed or disarmed.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> That's a different topic "disarming the citizens".
> All government bs aside. The threat is still there, whether your armed or disarmed.


Actually, I believe the two topics are connected. As I said above, who better to perpetrate a tyrannical government's gestapo than an army of people who owe more to it than they do the society from which they come? This isn't something that will take place over night, but just as the people have given over control, the government is incrementally moving toward this ultimate goal. It will take time, but look at the current state of this country. It is a socialist state moving closer and closer toward becoming flat out communist.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Actually, I believe the two topics are connected. As I said above, who better to perpetrate a tyrannical government's gestapo than an army of people who owe more to it than they do the society from which they come? This isn't something that will take place over night, but just as the people have given over control, the government is incrementally moving toward this ultimate goal. It will take time, but look at the current state of this country. It is a socialist state moving closer and closer toward becoming flat out communist.


AS I've said further up, I prefer to be less paranoid than that ^^^


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> AS I've said further up, I prefer to be less paranoid than that ^^^


I know. But a blind and gullible people have slowly given this country over to tyrants. It will only get worse before it's over.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

NEWS Flash Foreigners have been earning citizenship thru military service for years, This is not a new idea there was a citizenship ceremony in Iraq a couple years back that even made the news.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a difference in having a green card earning citizen ship while serving and gaining citizenship by serving. STARK contrast.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> I know. But a blind and gullible people have slowly given this country over to tyrants. It will only get worse before it's over.


Amen, brother!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley:


> NEWS Flash Foreigners have been earning citizenship thru military service for years, This is not a new idea there was a citizenship ceremony in Iraq a couple years back that even made the news.


That does not make it right. The military should not be used for some type of social experiment. With open borders can we really be sure who is coming into this country? The 9/11 terrorists were able to take flying lessons in the good old USA. Should we also be training them in U.S. military tactics and strategy? I repeat we have no idea who is coming into this country illegally. I would hope that this policy will be changed.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

U


desertman said:


> tony pasley:
> 
> That does not make it right. The military should not be used for some type of social experiment. With open borders can we really be sure who is coming into this country? The 9/11 terrorists were able to take flying lessons in the good old USA. Should we also be training them in U.S. military tactics and strategy? I repeat we have no idea who is coming into this country illegally. I would hope that this policy will be changed.


Would rather send your 19 year old son or an immigrant to fight for our freedom from terror


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> Actually, I believe the two topics are connected. As I said above, who better to perpetrate a tyrannical government's gestapo than an army of people who owe more to it than they do the society from which they come? This isn't something that will take place over night, but just as the people have given over control, the government is incrementally moving toward this ultimate goal. It will take time, but look at the current state of this country. It is a socialist state moving closer and closer toward becoming flat out communist.


I thought the topic was having immigrants fighting for our freedoms against this Isis terror matter


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> tony pasley:
> 
> That does not make it right. The military should not be used for some type of social experiment. With open borders can we really be sure who is coming into this country? The 9/11 terrorists were able to take flying lessons in the good old USA. Should we also be training them in U.S. military tactics and strategy? I repeat we have no idea who is coming into this country illegally. I would hope that this policy will be changed.


The military might be a great opportunity to earn citizenship.
We tried to acquire the Indians,, French,,or who ever to fight a just cause during the American Revolution


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would much rather the illegals have to do military service to earn citizenship than the resident of the White just giving it to them. Which he will do.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> I thought the topic was having immigrants fighting for our freedoms against this Isis terror matter


No, the topic is allowing illegals to enlist for citizenship. It's wrong. It has nothing to do with immigrants fighting for freedom.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You guys are missing the point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The whole point of this illegal action the president has taken is the precedent. It continues in lawlessness. He does not have the authority to do this, and the precedent it sets is for future presidents to take the same lawless steps. Obama has only furthered the policy of President Bush, and government has grown incrementally ever since Lincoln violated the constitution in 1861 to invade the South for tax revenue, and summarily crushed the states right to govern, and every president since has violated the constitution. 

This action is only a small step, but it is one that could and will lead to drastic consequences. The reason we are now a socialist society is b/c we, the people, have allowed stupid, lawless actions like this one. Wake up!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> You guys are missing the point.


It's a very controversial subject,
:smt021


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

pic said:


> U
> 
> Would rather send your 19 year old son or an immigrant to fight for our freedom from terror


 I prefer them to be called exactly what they are, not immigrants, but ILLEGAL ALIENS.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shootbrownelk said:


> I prefer them to be called exactly what they are, not immigrants, but ILLEGAL ALIENS.


Sounds good to me


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Make up a unit of them and deploy them to the middle east. :numbchuck:


----------

